# [SOLVED] Network discovery issues - NET VIEW no entries



## Sideburns

Hi.
Just purchased a WD NAS and while setting up the varios computers to communicate with the NAS, I discovered that one of the computers have difficulties connecting to other computers on the network.

First, we had problems enabling Network discovery, but solved this after using the "fix all"-pack from tweaking.com.

I have checked that the computer belongs to the same Workgroup and Homegroup as the others.

When I run the NET VIEW command on the pc, no computers are listed, only a message saying "There is no entries in the list". When I run this command from my own computer, 5 devices are listed, including the one that cannot access others. Also, from my computer, I can access shared folders on the computer having trouble accessing others. 

Any suggestions what might be the problem ?


----------



## Sideburns

*Re: Network discovery issues - NET VIEW no entries*

I got the solution from another forum. "Client for Microsoft Networks" was not listed in adapter properties. After installing it everything seem to be ok.


----------

